# Mega urgent transport needed TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! From DA11 to NN10 6RY



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Mega urgent transport needed TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! From DA11 to NN10 6RY
What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation: Rushden Persian rescue
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? the rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place? Not sure you would have to check with your own insurance companies ASAP 
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal? Handover Form
Are fuel costs are available? sadly no

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:3 
Type/Breed:cat 
Name(s):
Sex:
Age(s):1 ? 2 x 3 week old kittens 
Colours:
Neutered:
Vaccinated: 
Any known medical issues: 
Any known behavioural Issues:

Any other information: These need out ASAP mother was put outside last week and 2 x 3 week old kittens are at neighbours house but neighbours can't keep , these kittens should not be away from mum they are far to young and are at risk of dying, but as they have been parted from mum, its too risky to put them back with mum on route so they will need to travel a part and rescue will try to get mother to bond with them again when they get to rescue.

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode DA11
Location End: County & Postcode NN10 6RY

Map
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...uJ72_yn1quLKbKN3SDGA6TSAzp-Ytg&t=h&mra=ls&z=9

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

If you can help with this run please email us at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site by clicking the following link Mega urgent transport needed TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! From DA11 to NN10 6RY If on facebook please contact myself Kelly-joy Sargent , Sally Coles or Debbie Evans


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

we just need DA11 to anywhere on M25 today can anyone help?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorted and on their way to rescue yay!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Well done again guys


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fantastic:thumbup:


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Has this been sorted? I just had an email at 8:20 saying transport needed for these guys?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> Has this been sorted? I just had an email at 8:20 saying transport needed for these guys?


I presumed it had all been sorted.
I spoke to KJ yesterday and offered to cover the pick up and first part of the run but she told me she had already got someone and would get back to me if that changed.


----------

